# Cold Weather



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Just wondering on some tips for keeping shotguns (pump and semi-auto) working well in cold weather- been having a little trouble. What kind of oil (if any)? How much? Where/how to apply? I know there've been topics on this before but I couldn't find any.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Not sure about semi autos but on my 870 I don't oil at all during the season unless it really gets wet from rain or snow. I just wipe down the outside well to keep from rusting and then strip down at end of season, clean really well and add a light layer of oil. I have never had a problem with it gumming up in the 20+ years I've owned it.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

graphite works great in place of oil in cold temps.


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

I USE REM. OIL IN MY 11-87 AND MY 1100 SEMI AUTOS AND NEVER JAM UP IN THE COLDEST WEATHER.ITS VERY THIN AND GETS IN EVERYWHERE I USE IT ON EVERYTHING.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

On Semi-Autos the recoil (?) spring in the stock sometimes gets gummed up and the bolt does not want to close after your first shot. I have had that on a couple Beretta 391's when it gets single digits or below. For oil on the slide I use a few drops of Marvel Mystery oil. For 11-87's I have not had any issues and just used WD-40.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

clean out action & slide rails with degreaser like Gun Scrubber, then lube with dry graphite.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

There is a lot of misconceptions regarding lubes. A while back one of the shooting mags did a test with a 1 lb block of metal on top of another piece of metal. They placed a variety of commonly used lubes including dry graphite between the the pieces and started raising one end. Many products worked very well until temps dropped down below freezing. Then some of the best products became the worst.

I was using two of the three products I remember from the testing, FP10 and LPS, I was surprised to see how well Breakfree performed, even though I carry breakfree as a emergency lube in the field, I did not use it on guns in cold temps!

Anyway as things cooled, a lot of lubes turned to a gummy nasty sticky mess that collected more dirt and debris as well as causing more friction instead of reducing it. Dry graphite while reducing friction has the inherent nature of being messing in its own right which can lead to buildup in areas that start to cause problems down the road. I know a number of people that have used it as I did a long time back, but found out that it is not the best product for cold temps or warm for that matter either.

You want a lube that does not get sticky,but stays in place on friction points, you want a lube that no matter what temp,100 degrees or -20 provides the same lubrication value. You want a lube that does not hold dirt or powder residue as well.

Throughly clean your weapon, do not be afraid to break it down completely and was it in hot water with a good industrial type degreaser. I remove the forearm and stock as well before doing so. Get a set of dental picks and clean the rail areas. It is amazing how much crud builds up in them even though they appear to be clean. Disassemble the bolt and trigger as well. Crud build up can cause the strike hammer from hitting properly as well. Many shotguns suffer from buildup in the area between the bolt and chamber which causes light strikes on primers, and if your gun has a stock spring this also needs to be cleaned and cleared.

Feel free to PM with any questions, I have a break down procedure for shotguns a friend of mine put together regarding this. I would be happy to share it!!!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

One thing I forgot, is that oil of any type failed in the cold weather testing and oil of any type also was high in collecting dirt that when mixed with the oil would harden into a solid causing a lot of issues.


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

WONT SOME PRODUCTS LIKE WD-40 AND OTHERS WRECK THE BLUING AFTER PROLONGED USE??THAT IS WHAT ONE GUNSMITH TOLD ME WHEN I TOOK MY DADS OLD WING MASTER IN TO GET RE-BLUED. ANY TRUTH TO THAT?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Breakfree CLP, one thing I don't like is the fact I can't spray a little, alot comes out. I just let it sit and soak a second then wipe off access. Then I used the soaked rag to wipe down the barrel and parts. I use it as a cleaner, lube and rust prevention(CLP). It works great and the next clean up is a snap because the crud comes right off. Spray it, soak, and wipe Done. Works great on gas valves on semi's

Slip 2000 is supposed to be as good.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

After having a fireing pin freeze on a Remington 700 many years ago I switched to Remington driLube on all moving parts.
spray it on wait a few miniutes and it is dry and slippery.

 Al


----------

